# New doe kid!!!



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I finally boughta doe kid! I love her to pieces!

She isn't registered because of her teat structure but is a Status Quo granddaughter and heavy ripper on her dams side I believe. Her name is Honey (So my does names are Sugar and Honey). She just is 4 1/2 months old. I'm in love with her! What do you all think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute! Love her face!


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

What's gorgeous little girl  she is just as pretty as she can be.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ultra feminine!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks!!! She's such a sweetheart!

Yesterday was a pretty bad day. My doe who was a bottle baby last year bloated so bad we ended up tubing her four times. This little doe actually went and cuddled with her after the whole ordeal. Thankfully the one that bloated is ok now


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Whoa :shocked: Beautiful girl!!!!!! Love that snip on her nose. Are you going to use her to breed for wethers?

The only fault that I can see right off is her hindquarters are taller than her withers, making her top look swayed, but she could very well grow into that. Big girl for 4 1/2 months


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> Whoa :shocked: Beautiful girl!!!!!! Love that snip on her nose. Are you going to use her to breed for wethers?
> 
> The only fault that I can see right off is her hindquarters are taller than her withers, making her top look swayed, but she could very well grow into that. Big girl for 4 1/2 months


She's growing fast! She's as big as my 90lb wether. Her sire had the same problem and he evened out. I'm hoping that's the case with her... its not noticeable when she moves so I'm thinking that's good.

I'm hoping for percent does off of her but if she has nice wether kids my siblings can have them. But by the time she's old enough to kid I won't be eligible to show wethers.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She looks like she came out of my pen.  What will you breed her to?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not to sure yet. I want to take another look at her pedigree and see what would compliment her. She's a little loose in her shoulders and needs better teats so those are two things I need in a buck for her. The man who had a national champ buck this year (don't remember exactly what title) lives very close to use so he may be an option


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's lovely!!! Congrats on the new doe Dani!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a good one!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! When I saw her picture I knew I had to have her... she's exactly what I've been looking for except I wanted papers but its alright. I can wait for her babies lol


----------

